
Making Audio Plugins (2013) - colund
http://www.martin-finke.de/blog/articles/audio-plugins-001-introduction/
======
peterburkimsher
I often listen to a live web stream from a prayer room (KHOP). They take the
audio directly from the mixing desk, and it's really dry; it needs more
reverb.

I can use Soundflower and AULab to add that reverb (and a little low shelf
filter). I also found a way to control that from my Palette (
[http://palettegear.com](http://palettegear.com) ) using AppleScript, but
there's a lag.

I'd rather bundle the Soundflower + Audio Unit into a simple double clickable
app, but it all seems like a lot of work.

Another project I plan to build is for my iPhone. I've got a Bluetooth
headset, and I want to take the audio from the iPhone's microphone, and echo
it back through the headphone port on the Bluetooth headset. When giving a
presentation, I could use the iPhone as a microphone & presentation clicker,
and take the audio over Bluetooth and pass it to speakers.

It all seems like a lot of work though, so if someone else has already done
projects that are related to those two ideas, please tell me!

~~~
divenorth
The main issue with bluetooth is latency.

I actually started working on a modern take of Soundflower. Soundflower
doesn't work on the latest versions of macOS without a little TLC. I've
managed to create up to 512 channels with no added latency and next to no cpu
usage. 512 is overkill but is useful for me.

Haven't messed around with audio on iOS much. AudioKit is a nice swift
framework that I've contributed to a few times. Worth checking that out.

------
divenorth
An oldie but a goodie. I remember reading this years ago.

------
peapicker
See previous discussion on HN:

6 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14851790)

3 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8034389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8034389)
(no comments on this one surprisingly)

